# Newbie mushroom hunter



## Edmond (Feb 10, 2018)

hello everyone. I’m new to North Georgia area and I’m in the south Dawson area. I’ve never been hunting for mushrooms. Any good spots in this area? When do we need to start looking? 

Edmond


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Edmond said:


> hello everyone. I’m new to North Georgia area and I’m in the south Dawson area. I’ve never been hunting for mushrooms. Any good spots in this area? When do we need to start looking?
> 
> Edmond


Usually it starts early March but prime time is March 20- early april


----------



## adriana (Mar 26, 2014)

I would tell you my good spots but then I’d have to kill you. Don’t ask don’t tell...


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

New hunter here. Will morels grow near lakes, or do they require running water nearby?


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

eidolon said:


> New hunter here. Will morels grow near lakes, or do they require running water nearby?


Where I live it doesn't matter at all if you are by lakes


----------



## adriana (Mar 26, 2014)

Start looking when you see dandelions, probably mid-March to early April in your area depending on elevation.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

adriana said:


> Start looking when you see dandelions, probably mid-March to early April in your area depending on elevation.


In N. Ga., dandelions turned to fluff and blew away about a week ago. Tulips are on the way out. All the flowering trees are past their prime, Spring is flying by this year, a month or more early.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

That is shocking about all the trees and dandelion and tulips being done! They are just starting to find them down there


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

sustainable forager said:


> That is shocking about all the trees and dandelion and tulips being done! They are just starting to find them down there


Yep, it's very weird.


----------

